# Any interest in my tivo premiere with lifetime?



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a 45 hour tivo premiere with lifetime for sale. Comes with new remote, all the power cords, the box, and the unit. I can transfer it under your name after you get it, it's currently under my name. Everything works great and no issues with it. Just selling to get a four tuner model. Asking 440 for it.


----------



## flynhawaiian (Nov 8, 2012)

If you would take $250 I would do it immediately. Tivo offered me a new premier with lifetime for $350, but I have an upcoming wedding in December and money is tight :/


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

flynhawaiian said:


> If you would take $250 I would do it immediately. Tivo offered me a new premier with lifetime for $350, but I have an upcoming wedding in December and money is tight :/


Really, Tivo made that offer? That's less than the MSD price for lifetime alone ($399). Are you sure it wasn't $450?


----------



## rowlind (Dec 2, 2012)

its stil for sale ?


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

rowlind said:


> its stil for sale ?


Yes. Asking $440. Will come with barely used remote control too plus box / all cables. Only selling to get 4 tuner version.


----------



## jbenda (Nov 16, 2007)

Is the premiere with lifetime still for sale? If so, please contact me.


----------

